# 6 inch lift?



## GeorgiaVol (May 27, 2021)

So the wife wants a 6 inch lift on our 2006 GMC. It is a 2wd, but who am I to argue? I think it will look good sitting higher with some 35s.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 27, 2021)

To run 35’s on a GM truck built in the last 15 or so years you might need more lift or be prepared to do some trimming. Tires that big on a stock geared gas truck will make for lazy performance and crappy mpg.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 27, 2021)

I was just playing about the 35s.
33s will be plenty.
I ran 33s on my old stock suburban. I liked them.


----------



## holeycow (May 27, 2021)

it will be strictly detrimental on all counts. There are no possible pluses in that move whatsoever. Other than that;


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 27, 2021)

Uh, hello, looks.
Duh!
Not driving it for the amazing gas mileage.


----------



## sean donato (May 27, 2021)

Pretty sure tour gonna need more then 6 inches to get 35s on there mate.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 28, 2021)

35s should fit if I want them.
That is actually the recommended size for this lift.
100s of satisfied customers can't be wrong.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 28, 2021)

Down south it is pretty common.
3 in the parking lot now.
4wd doesn't matter. They don't go offroad anyway.


----------



## sean donato (May 28, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> 35s should fit if I want them.
> That is actually the recommended size for this lift.
> 100s of satisfied customers can't be wrong.


I'm basing this off my younger brothers 01, 1500. It is 4x4 and 35's would rub like crazy. Right now he runs a 33x12.50 lt15. Don't know how that applies to a 2wd. We don't really have them around here.... kinda snows, and off road is kinda normal as well.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 28, 2021)

I have no personal experience. Coworker had a Tahoe he did, and saw pictures online.
Doesn't matter anyway, this was just for fun.
Doubt I put a 6 inch lift on it.
Maybe a 3 though and keep the stock tires on it.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 15, 2021)

That much lift and tire makes the truck much harder to use for work. Harder to get in, harder to load and unload. I was thinking about 35s on my 96 4x4 with no lift, but even that isn't viable with extreme trimming. Need to buy tires soon and will probably end up with 265s again on stock sized rims.

A leveling kit and/or a small lift, bigger rims with less backspace and some larger tires will give you some of the look you seek without wrecking the performance or functionality.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 16, 2021)

Went with a 6 inch lift, but keeping the tires that are on it for a while. They are already close to the 33s I had on the Suburban.
It will actually help a bit on my trailer. The angle of the gate made my mower deck scrape when loading.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 21, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Went with a 6 inch lift, but keeping the tires that are on it for a while. They are already close to the 33s I had on the Suburban.
> It will actually help a bit on my trailer. The angle of the gate made my mower deck scrape when loading.


Here ya go, why do it half way?https://images.app.goo.gl/TFa5pZgYU82WKUXj9


----------



## cookies (Jun 21, 2021)

a 1.5 inch front lift to get rid of the rake and make it sit level makes these trucks look much more eye appealing


----------



## holeycow (Jun 21, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Went with a 6 inch lift, but keeping the tires that are on it for a while. They are already close to the 33s I had on the Suburban.
> It will actually help a bit on my trailer. The angle of the gate made my mower deck scrape when loading.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 21, 2021)

cookies said:


> a 1.5 inch front lift to get rid of the rake and make it sit level makes these trucks look much more eye appealing


Yup, leveling kit. It also helps to keep everything in the box from bucking to the front..


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 22, 2021)

People can do whatever they want. Lots of money to spend with lots of drawbacks vs benefits imo but if it makes you happy, it's worth every penny.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 22, 2021)

Wife's truck.
She wanted it to ride higher.
I try to make her happy when I can and this is pretty small potatoes.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 22, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Wife's truck.
> She wanted it to ride higher.
> I try to make her happy when I can and this is pretty small potatoes.


My wife likes to fish, so a new fishing pole is an appropriate anniversary gift. I found a keeper!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 22, 2021)

Sometimes we just get blessed.
My wife loves all things country and hates city life.
Perfect for me.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a 94 chevy step side 2x4 with 31 1/2's all the way around with no lift. They fit fine on the rear but started rubbing on the front when I would hit big dips in the road at speed. A set of heavy duty front springs solved the rubbing issue by raising the front 2''. I did put a set of helper springs on the rear to help from sagging when I pull heavy trailers. My speedo is off about 3 MPH but my gas millage is still 16+ per gallon. It is a little sluggish in the hills when pulling a heavy trailer but I live in a flat area so it's not a big issue. It has the 5.7 throttle body and does run great when empty though. I wouldn't go over 31 1/2's without a gear change.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 22, 2021)

Going to leave these tires on it for now.
They look fine.
She will re-evaluate what she wants done next after I get finished.
Now my 89 Suburban 4x4 could use a 3" lift just to get it leveled back out.
The 2 rear shocks are worn out and no telling how old the front ones are.
It already sits high and looks kinda weird with stock tires by today's standards.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 22, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Going to leave these tires on it for now.
> They look fine.
> She will re-evaluate what she wants done next after I get finished.
> Now my 89 Suburban 4x4 could use a 3" lift just to get it leveled back out.
> ...


Keep in mind springs will sag over time and loose some of there ride height. Anything over 20 years old with 100+ thousand miles will probably have some spring sag. Shocks wont do anything for ride height unless they are air shocks witch suck. You might look into some air bags but keep in mind as you raise the height it will change the steering geometry depending on how high you raise it.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 22, 2021)

My gear ratio is a 342. With the 31-1/2's at 70 MPH my tach runs 2000/2100 RPM. At 55 it only runs 1200 RPM 
I would want smaller tires or a lower gear if I was pulling hills all the time.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

First I went to a 6” lift when I built my ‘76 k30. I got my hands on some leaf springs and took it to 8”+ next. The truck in my pic is 14” lift. Six super swampers with locking diffs she goes anywhere.

I built a 400 th tranny with the extra low first gear and 3,000 stall converter. I later put a 465/4 speed and the 400 turbo out pulled the four speed. I piped in a air conditioning condenser to cool the tranny.


----------

